# Best cordless phone



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm seriously tired of going through cordless phones - I love the little GE I use for it's dual batteries but damn they break quickly  

Here's what I'm looking for.

NiMH battery system with dual battery setup

Caller ID with Caller waiting ID

Belt clip

tough construction

Headset jack with voume control

Range not critical, dual batteries, call ID and headset all critical.

Ideas?? Recommendations


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

siemens makes a good line of 2.4 GHz cordless phones that are solid in construction, basically all the things your'e looking for but the batteries that come with them are NiCad.. 

... but you can grab 2 AA NiMH batteries and put them in.

these siemens phones are pretty decent. we sell 'em all the time. there's rebates on most models now too. pretty cool. 

cool bonus: no antenna. it's all inside, baby!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm - that was short. Ended up finding this and instead of two batteries hell you get two phones with separate chargers even better and you can add a third  
I had a Panasonic before and liked it but the battery was an issue - this solves that.

http://www.dealtime.com/xPR-Panasonic_KX_TG2382B_KX_TG2382B










On it's way to me now - love that internet shopping  

I'm still interested in hearing opinions.

Also I and others are always on the hunt for durable headsets for cell and portable phones.
Recommendations/experiences appreciated...we are harder on the headsets than the phones


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I had an earlier version of this phone and the headset jack is covered with an antisplash plug.
Since I often carry the phone out to the hot tub the Panasonics splash and shock features are useful. The only reason I sold it was the battery issue and it's still in use by a friend









I do like their belt clip set up too


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I love my 2 Panasonic phones. One I've had for close to 10 years now and it is still working great. Batteries have never been an issue and the reception is great.

Basically Panasonic phones are comparable to Macs


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I saw another review that said the same thing - guy had his Panasonic portable for 3 years with no problems and the one I sold is going strong and that must be 3-4 years old as I remember using it at the old house. Bodes well for this set.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I didn't see anywhere in the specs that it had a headset jack. Hope it does. Multi-phone sets are really versatile as you can leave them in convenient locations without always misplacing them. I had a Siemens 2.4 gig phone but it died after one year. They also have multi-phone systems. A local discount clearing house carries them for around$129. I bought a Phone Mate phone there with headset jack, caller ID and waiting, speed dialing, "extension in use" indicator, 2.4 GHz, NiMh battery, belt clip and a bunch of other features for only $49.95. It works better than the Siemens did, and even that was good.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I have a couple of Siemens 2.4G phones, they work great. Had to replace one battery after 2 years ($8 at Radio Shack). Panasonic also makes a good phone.

I can take mine to the store a block away and keep talking/dialing. Be sure to get good security with any portable phone (constant frequency changes), and you may want to go 900Mhz if you plan or have 802.11b/g on your home network (interference issues on 2.4Gig). Other than that, no issues or complaints.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So far so good with the Panasonic - sound quality is good and set up was intuitive. The backlight on the LCD is marginal - likely better at night - the backlit keypad will be very useful.

On/off like a cell phone is good but the buttons are small altho in exactly the right place and I really like the "any key" answer feature - saves fumbling.
I like the ring tones - very distinctive selections - a good thing in our "wired" house...at any given time there could be 5-6 phones/cells/lines on the go.








The phone is very light weight so is fine even in a shirt pocket and the belt clip works well altho not quite as secure as I'd like - a bit of velcro of the slippery part should fix that. It does come off the belt easily so I guess it's a trade off.
I liked the GE rig as it allowed flipping the phone up while still on the belt - I might just get the same clip as on my cell which is more secure and allows the phone to rotate.
Overall an A so far.
It says auto answer but it hasn't functioned properly yet - perhaps to do with the headset  I'll crack the manual

3 line text is good for phone book. All in all close to the function of a cell which is a good thing and sound quality is good so say callers.
We'll see how the batteries hold up under my heavy use but two phones should do the trick even here, no static or flaky cord connections.

I almost bought a Plantronics Bluetooth at the same time as it is supposed to plug into any 2.5mm jack but I thought I would do some research first.

Anyone got a Bluetooth headset??


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Hi Macdoc,

I've had good luck with Vtechs and bad luck with Sonys. My cell phone is a Siemens and it's great... so hopefully their cordless units are likewise.

Good luck!


----------

